# How do you find out who a private companies shareholders are and what % they own?



## greentree (7 Aug 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows how to find out easily who the shareholders of a private company are and what percentage they own?

I have looked at the CRO, this company has over 200 submissions, so without going through each one, is there a quick way of finding the above?

I have the annual returns but they dont have this info.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DB74 (7 Aug 2011)

The annual return should have the info


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Aug 2011)

On the Annual Return - Form B1 - there is a "List of past and present members".  The columns include Name, Address, Share class and number of shares held. 

Brendan


----------

